# Combination square



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I was asked the other day how/when/where the combination square started, and what exactly can be done with one. Best answer I could come up with was "oh, a combination of things"..

So I ask you fellow ct'ers, what's a combination square used for, and what's i's history?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

No idea about the history.

I find it to be a handy little gadget most times.

I would never trust the level, nor have I ever used the ruler portion to measure.

I also wouldn't ever trust the thing to be at an exact 90 either since it's adjustable and only held in line by a thumb screw.

The thing I use it for most is for setting a distance from a surface to make a mark. For example I need to drill for conduit at 4.75 inches above the bottom of the joist-you set the rule for that distance and can quickly make the marks consistently.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't use them very often with wood working.










Ron they do make very accurate ones. WhenI was in metal working we used them a lot and had very nice accurate ones.

http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-C11H-6-4R-Combination-Wrinkle-Graduation/dp/B000KUBIFG


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> I don't use them very often with wood working.
> 
> Ron they do make very accurate ones. WhenI was in metal working we used them a lot and had very nice accurate ones.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-C11H-6-4R-Combination-Wrinkle-Graduation/dp/B000KUBIFG


ooooo :w00t: that's a nice one.
I use mine mostly as RS uses his.

I also clamp it onto my RAS fence or CMS fence and use it as an adjustable stop.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a general purpose one for on site. I filled a small v groove in the end so it keeps my pencil there when using it as a scribe.

I've also got a complete set of Starette. They stay in the shop and are extremely accurate.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you guys are making it harder and harder to be a hack:w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Now I want a Starette for my trim bag:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> you guys are making it harder and harder to be a hack:w00t:


:laughing: When using the Starette in the shop I usually am marking with my marking knife, as a sharp pencil is not accurate enough. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

katoman said:


> :laughing: When using the Starette in the shop I usually am marking with my marking knife, as a sharp pencil is not accurate enough. :whistling


I'm using my laser scribe:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I as well only use it to scribe.. 1/4" for trim reveals around doors is one thing its good at :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Rich, trim revels should only be 3/32".

Sorry, it's a slow night :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

They are very handy when scribing a line on several boards.

I don't pull it out often, but when I need it, there is nothing else that can do what it does, as accurately as they do.


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

I use mine alot mostly for trim reveal. I always set it to a 1/8" so with the pencil mark it's about 3/32" I don't like the look of a big reveal.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

katoman said:


> Hey Rich, trim revels should only be 3/32".
> 
> Sorry, it's a slow night :whistling


You pulling me leg? :laughing:

The last house i worked in all had 1/4 reveals.. i do like 3/32 though


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I as well only use it to scribe.. 1/4" for trim reveals around doors is one thing its good at :thumbsup:


Dang you sposed to scribe those:blink: I eyeball em:blink:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> you guys are making it harder and harder to be a hack:w00t:





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dang you sposed to scribe those:blink: I eyeball em:blink:


Contractor Talk turning hack's into master craftsman.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Sampietro said:


> I use mine alot mostly for trim reveal. I always set it to a 1/8" so with the pencil mark it's about 3/32" I don't like the look of a big reveal.


Wouldnt you need to set it at a 1/16 to get the pencil mark to 3/32? Then put the trim to the line..??? Idk school me... Seriously!


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

So what sizes u guys using?

I love my 4" double square, and the 12" combo is used for bigger less precise stuff.

Who was that company that made the super awesome timber framers square, they need to offer a combo sq.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a 6" (my go to)and a 12"


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> You pulling me leg? :laughing:
> 
> The last house i worked in all had 1/4 reveals.. i do like 3/32 though


Nope, I worked on a government job and the inspector actually measured the reveals. They had to be 2.5 mm or 3/32". That was the spec.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Ron they do make very accurate ones. WhenI was in metal working we used them a lot and had very nice accurate ones.


I got this 4 pc kit. :thumbup:

The protactor one has come in handy plenty too, though I've never used the other one...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Wouldnt you need to set it at a 1/16 to get the pencil mark to 3/32? Then put the trim to the line..??? Idk school me... Seriously!


I file a small v groove in the end so the pencil mark is accurate.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

katoman said:


> Nope, I worked on a government job and the inspector actually measured the reveals. They had to be 2.5 mm or 3/32". That was the spec.


Thats crazy...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

katoman said:


> I file a small v groove in the end so the pencil mark is accurate.


Gotcha.. makes sense.. good trick


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Wouldnt you need to set it at a 1/16 to get the pencil mark to 3/32? Then put the trim to the line..??? Idk school me... Seriously!


Your right I meant to say 3/16"


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

katoman said:


> I file a small v groove in the end so the pencil mark is accurate.


Nice trick I sure it makes it easier to scribe too.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

this is what i use to set my reveals:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> this is what i use to set my reveals:whistling:thumbsup:


...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

look again:thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually use a block of oak to set mine. I took a 1x3 of 3/4" oak and rabbeted it on all four sides the depth of the reveal. It's way faster than trying to run your square around an opening.

And here's another tip - if it's clear finished trim, make sure you cover the pencil line with your trim :whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

He looking in the wrong end??? Lol


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I got this 4 pc kit. :thumbup:
> 
> The protactor one has come in handy plenty too, though I've never used the other one...
> 
> ...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

katoman said:


> ...And here's another tip - if it's clear finished trim, make sure you cover the pencil line with your trim :whistling



How are you aware of this?...:whistling:whistling


But very true...:thumbsup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

So it seems we use them for about the same things, as an adjustable set rule for layout. I didn't know if there was anything cool that could be done, like a speed or framing square.

Google says it was invented by Laroy S. Starrett in 1878. I use mine frequent enough to keep it in my bags. Setting reveals, knob placement on cabs, measuring out from corners, repeated measurements, and on smaller pieces it's more accurate than a tape.

As far as a reveal I've done anywhere from 1/8" to 1/2". The 1/2 was on 1x4 flat stock as casing, and it turned out looking real sharp IMO.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

griz said:


> How are you aware of this?...:whistling:whistling
> 
> 
> But very true...:thumbsup:


Ya, learned that one the hard way, won't do that again. Took forever to sand off the pencil marks.

See, you young guys - read and learn for FREE.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

katoman said:


> Ya, learned that one the hard way, won't do that again. Took forever to sand off the pencil marks.
> 
> See, you young guys - read and learn for FREE.


The pencil marks just adds a visual effect to the end product... :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> The pencil marks just adds a visual effect to the end product... :laughing:


Thanks for the free advice.. i love free things... I learn alot from u guys..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks Katoman:notworthy.....:shifty:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I usually just stab it real quick with my utility knife for the marks. If they still show, a dab of a wet qtip/cloth swells the wood back up, and the mark disappears.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> thanks Katoman:notworthy.....:shifty:


Sorry his tip was for young guys only. Go back to the old guy side of the room.


----------

